# CPC-A frustration



## greg.2958@yahoo.com (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi,

I have had my CPC-A for a little while now, and feel like since I have been on the job search it's not good enough. Do I need another certification to get a job, I don't have a medical background because I have worked in customer service. I understand the experience factor, but do employers hire a person with a CPC-A?


----------



## sls314 (Nov 24, 2019)

Have you tried getting a foot in the door job with a hospital or medical provider in your area?  

It might be difficult to be hired directly into the coding department as an external candidate with a CPC-A.  However, getting hands on experience with the EHR system and networking as an internal candidate could help give you an edge when a coding position opens up.

Do you attend your local AAPC chapter meetings?  I'd encourage you to go, if you're able.  Networking with local coders in your area could help you find out about job openings and get your name out there.

Also, if you have an interest in Risk Adjustment, I'd look into that as well.

Good luck!


----------



## sfarheen24 (Nov 26, 2019)

what certification is recommended after CPC for getting hired for a inexperienced coder?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Nov 27, 2019)

There's no one trajectory that any of us could recommend.  It's difficult to get a job with a CPC-A, since most organizations want experienced coders, but it's not impossible to get a job within a healthcare organization where your training as a coder would be advantageous.  Try scheduling, pre-certification, medical records, patient access, front-desk representative, payment poster, or charge entry specialist.  Sitting for an additional certification is probably not going to help you at this point, although if I were to recommend any of them it would probably be COC, if you plan to work in a hospital.  Additional certifications are better utilized when you have a plan of action for your career and can focus on the areas of expertise you want to pursue.  I would take Susan's advice above and get to your local chapter meetings, but take it one step further and get involved.  Your participation in the local chapter events and planning can potentially introduce you to hiring managers and other senior coders who might recommend you for positions.  Good luck.  Pam


----------



## zoinks071 (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi, I had a similar situation in that I passed my CPC with no employment history in the medical field. I was fortunate that one of the instructors at the school where I took my coding course knew that a billing manager of a medical practice was looking for someone to help with their front desk and to answer phones. Eventually after putting in my dues for a year and learning the basics I was able to make a sideways transfer into their billing department. Even then I did not code for another year after having to work on aged claims and just getting to know the process. I agree with Pam above that it's very unlikely to get hired as a coder straight away, but definitely get your foot in the door somewhere and hopefully you can make some sort of lateral move once you prove yourself.

I hope that helps


----------



## sfarheen24 (Nov 29, 2019)

Pam Brooks said:


> There's no one trajectory that any of us could recommend.  It's difficult to get a job with a CPC-A, since most organizations want experienced coders, but it's not impossible to get a job within a healthcare organization where your training as a coder would be advantageous.  Try scheduling, pre-certification, medical records, patient access, front-desk representative, payment poster, or charge entry specialist.  Sitting for an additional certification is probably not going to help you at this point, although if I were to recommend any of them it would probably be COC, if you plan to work in a hospital.  Additional certifications are better utilized when you have a plan of action for your career and can focus on the areas of expertise you want to pursue.  I would take Susan's advice above and get to your local chapter meetings, but take it one step further and get involved.  Your participation in the local chapter events and planning can potentially introduce you to hiring managers and other senior coders who might recommend you for positions.  Good luck.  Pam



Thank you for your advice


----------



## sfarheen24 (Nov 29, 2019)

zoinks071 said:


> Hi, I had a similar situation in that I passed my CPC with no employment history in the medical field. I was fortunate that one of the instructors at the school where I took my coding course knew that a billing manager of a medical practice was looking for someone to help with their front desk and to answer phones. Eventually after putting in my dues for a year and learning the basics I was able to make a sideways transfer into their billing department. Even then I did not code for another year after having to work on aged claims and just getting to know the process. I agree with Pam above that it's very unlikely to get hired as a coder straight away, but definitely get your foot in the door somewhere and hopefully you can make some sort of lateral move once you prove yourself.
> 
> I hope that helps



thank you


----------



## stindle1 (Dec 5, 2019)

I share your frustration... I currently work for a healthcare company, but keep running into the issue of 'no experience', but I'm going to keep applying... hopefully we both land something soon!


----------



## Ciara03 (Dec 7, 2019)

I relate your situation, I am also CPC-A right now. I went through some medical clinics and experienced the feeling of "frustration" when they told me "I don't have experience". But I will never give up! I know there is good place for us CPC-A.


----------



## Michigangirl (Dec 7, 2019)

greg.2958@yahoo.com said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have had my CPC-A for a little while now, and feel like since I have been on the job search it's not good enough. Do I need another certification to get a job, I don't have a medical background because I have worked in customer service. I understand the experience factor, but do employers hire a person with a CPC-A?


I have had my COC-A since Feb. 2018.  I have now paid $600 for new books and the Practicode Modules.  It seems to all be about the money.


----------



## greg.2958@yahoo.com (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you everyone! I will just have to keep going!


----------



## MoogleTerra (Dec 11, 2019)

Definitely definitely try to get your foot in the door at a doctor's office, hospital, etc. I started out as a receptionist and then moved my way over to the billing office at the hospital after almost a year because I ended up talking to a woman who worked in another specialty connected with our doctor's office who knew that they had an opening in the billing office for charge entry. After some time doing charge entry and working some claim denials, and taking my test, I finally got moved into the coding department.

It's a good way to learn how their electronic health record systems are set up and to gain experience dealing with doctors. Checking patients in and out, scheduling appointments, and answering phones doesn't sound like a lot of fun to some, but depending on their EHR software, you may be able to learn how to help submit simple claims throughout your work day. 

Any experience is good experience in the medical field. 

For example, if you get hired on at an OB/GYN office to check in patients and go in thinking "hey! coding for this specialty sounds interesting!" and as you work, you may discover that you really enjoy it! or the thought of all of those Z codes and different insurance specifications for coding OB visits might bug you. 

You'll be able to pick up on things like the jargon, recognizing doctors' handwriting, seeing how things work from different angles. If you end up working at a hospital, use your lunch breaks as an opportunity to mingle in the cafeteria! You could end up talking to people from their billing office, other coders, doctors, and the higher ups like the CEO, CFO, etc. Never know what you'll find out and what that info can do for you!
Also SUPER agree with the others about going to your local chapter's meetings. The more people you can talk to in the field the better.


----------



## buithequan@yahoo.com (Dec 12, 2019)

I've earned CPC credential since November 2019, and what I have now is Apprentice CPC coder; what I really want is to look for any position that I could remain the knowledge of medical coding by involving into some relating aspect of medical coding but it seems to be impossible... no matter what I've tried to apply and send many email to different places but so far there hasn't been any hope!!


----------



## tcward@samc.org (Dec 12, 2019)

greg.2958@yahoo.com said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have had my CPC-A for a little while now, and feel like since I have been on the job search it's not good enough. Do I need another certification to get a job, I don't have a medical background because I have worked in customer service. I understand the experience factor, but do employers hire a person with a CPC-A?



Yes, they do. Our hospital only hires people who are in class for their cpc or have cpc-a or cpc to work in coding (HIM), insurance billing and Revenue Integrity as a coding analyst I. They can move up the coding levels with experience- Coding analyst II to IV. We have 6 positions open in Insurance billing and 2
Revenue Integrity. Experience preferred with not required- they need bodies...


----------



## tcward@samc.org (Dec 12, 2019)

buithequan@yahoo.com said:


> I've earned CPC credential since November 2019, and what I have now is Apprentice CPC coder; what I really want is to look for any position that I could remain the knowledge of medical coding by involving into some relating aspect of medical coding but it seems to be impossible... no matter what I've tried to apply and send many email to different places but so far there hasn't been any hope!!


Come to Dothan,  AL... Our hospital only hires people who are in class for their cpc or have cpc-a or cpc to work in coding (HIM), insurance billing and Revenue Integrity as a coding analyst I. They can move up the coding levels with experience- Coding analyst II to IV. We have 6 positions open in Insurance billing and 2
 Revenue Integrity. Experience preferred with not required- they need bodies...


----------



## buithequan@yahoo.com (Dec 12, 2019)

I'd like to thank you ever responding to my post; I've lived in Pensacola FL, so it's at least 3 hours driving to AL, but I don't mind. Thank you for your advice. Could you let me know the contact number of Resource department or the official website of the Dothan hospital that I could try to contact the hospital to look for an available position in medical field in advance?


----------



## Rakiea00@gmail.com (Dec 12, 2019)

greg.2958@yahoo.com said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have had my CPC-A for a little while now, and feel like since I have been on the job search it's not good enough. Do I need another certification to get a job, I don't have a medical background because I have worked in customer service. I understand the experience factor, but do employers hire a person with a CPC-A?


Hi Greg, 

I'm having the same problem and it's frustrating. I worked so hard to get the certification and I'm kind of discouraged. Thanks for posting your frustration with the credential. Good luck


----------



## knayres@gmail.com (Dec 15, 2019)

Maybe try a smaller doctor's office or clinic, even if it's just fill-in or weekend work. I first started coding filling-in on Sundays for an eye doctor.


----------



## ndeese1 (Dec 21, 2019)

I just purchase Practicode for 2019. I notice that we have to finish 3 modules with 200 cases to do the assessments. Do we have to answer all of the module questions right in order to remove our "A"? Furthermore, are the 3 assessment questions similar to the CPC test or the modules?


----------



## Mayzoo (Dec 21, 2019)

You need to all the questions (right or wrong--not graded).  You need to receive a 70% or higher on the assessments.  When I took it (April 2018), the A was automatically removed the same day I finished.


----------

